

The Coming Changes of K-12 Science Education - grumblefoo
http://www.livescience.com/40283-ngss-science-standards-change-education.html

======
ColinWright
Does anyone else get annoyed by the fact that when you page down you miss
stuff because the banner at the top isn't considered in the calculation of how
far to step?

Why do web designers break this most basic function?

